# What should I do to clear up a warrant



## Luc (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad I find this website. Here is my case. It's actually my friend's case. He had a money transfer business where inmigrants would wire money to their countries, He was an authorized agent(branch)for a money transfer Company.He collected the money from clients and then transfered the money to the company in exchange for a comission. Due to his business being in really bad financial situation(bad checks etc), he finally couldnt cover it anymore and failed to transfer the money sent by inmigrants. Company shut down his system and told their clients he was the only responsible so they should come after him to get the money back. So at least one of his clients filed a police report and I heard that there is a police warrant for him. The money transfer house was at the end liable and had to pay the money He failed to transfer to the company, but at that time police report had already been filed. Now He owes the House that money which he is negotiating a payment plan for.
What charges does he face in regard to the police reports that were filed(now she doesnt owe that money to clients but the company)? 
How do I find out if there is a warrant for him?He is just afraid of going to the PD and being arrested. He hasnt got anything in the mail either.
What court should he go to?

Please, any advise would be so much appreciated.​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You already posted this before and it was answered. Go to the court of jurisdiction.


----------

